# Black ligh tfor heat?



## RallyNovaRon (May 9, 2007)

My uromastyx cage gets about 70 deg. at night. Could i put a 75 watt black light on him at night to keep it a bit more warm?


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

try a heat pad,,, i realy dont think black lights are good for any animals eyes


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

i just use infrared bulbs to heat my reptile cages at night.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

There are certain 'night glow' products that resemble black lights, more or less, that you can get from the pet store. They're not really black lights though as they don't make anything under them glow like a black light would. It's moreso just the tint of the glass. The red ones also work - but they do cast more visible light.

A more effective way, imo, would be to take the suggestion of the under tank heater. This would probably be more effective and natural, anyway, as in a desert environment the heat at night is moreso radiated from the ground that has absorbed it during the day opposed to it coming down from above. Just a thought though.


----------



## phantoms (Dec 11, 2007)

a ceriamic heat emitter wouldnt give off any light either.


----------

